# Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook



## rodeo83 (11. Juli 2011)

*Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Wie schon oben beschrieben suche ich ein möglichst leises Notebook. 
Anforderung mindesten 15 Zoll Bildschirm.
Das Laptop soll zum Surfen und Filme schauen dienen. Auch wird er für Schulische sachen benötigt. Also keine Spiele spielen.


----------



## Ezio (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Das MacBook Pro ist eigentlich unhörbar, komplett still wirds dann mit einer SSD.


----------



## rodeo83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

und ein vergleichbares aber mit windows?


----------



## Ezio (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Kenn eigentlich keines das so leise ist wie ein MBP.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*



Ezio schrieb:


> Kenn eigentlich keines das so leise ist wie ein MBP.


 
Das MBP ist leise? Das MBP eines Kollegen ist relativ laut ...


----------



## Ezio (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Also bei meinem (2011) hört man nur die Festplatte, mit einer SSD wäre es komplett lautlos.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Es doch inzwischen mehrere Dutzend verschiedene Austattungsvarinaten und Größen von macbook pros zwischen 1000 und 4000 Euro, das kann man sicher eh nicht pauschal sagen... eines mit stärkerer hardware dürfte da logischweise auch schwerer "leise" zu kühlen sein als eines mit schwächerer Hardware


@topic: gibt es da einen bestimmten Grund, warum das "lautlos" sein sollte, oder soll einfach nur so leise wie möglich sein, weil Dein altes besonders laut war? Ich mein: wenn ich mein Acer nur zum Filme schauen laufen lasse und es dann 1-2m weg steht, hör ich das auch nicht, trotz Lüfter, und die Festplatte hört man dann vielleicht mal bei einer leisen Szene, was mich wiederum aber auch nciht stört.


----------



## rodeo83 (11. Juli 2011)

Ja dieses gebläsegeräusch selbst bei nem film anschauen nervt extrem. Ich sag leise geht auch. Leider find ich keine listen zb. Wie laut werden norebooks unter vollast. Schau mir auch filme vor dem schlafen gehen an und da ist der lüfter störend.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Das ist schwer zu sagen - laut/leise ist auch sehr subjektiv. Stört dich denn zB der normale Lüfter bei nem PC auch schon?


----------



## rodeo83 (11. Juli 2011)

Ne stört nicht aber mein laptop ist eine turbine. Will nur nicht wieder so eins kaufen. Aber woher soll ich wissen welches leise ist


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Thinkpads aus der X Reihe sind nahezu unhörbar, manchmal läuft der Lüfter nicht einmal. 

Die haben aber nur bis zu 13", sprich guck dir mal die R oder T Reihe an, die ist ähnlich leise da das Business Geräte sind.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

was hast du denn für ein budget?


----------



## oGuzee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Also mein MacBookPro 13" ist absoulut unhörbar..

Habe mir auch eine SSD einbauen lassen // 128GB (Mehr brauche ich nciht, ist nur für Uni, Musik)

Wenn dein Budget es zulässt greif da zu.. selbst mit einer "normalen" Festplatte ist das Ding nicht zu hören..


//EDIT: Der meiner Freundin läuft mit einer normalen Festplatte und selbst die ist unhörbar.. gerade getestet.
Nur kommt es manchmal vor das wenn das Ding zu lange z.B. auf einer Decke liegt die Lüfter aufeinmal SO KRASS aufdrehen das das schon einer Körperverletzung gleicht.. also wenn das Ding Geräusche macht, dann richtig!


----------



## Mistadon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Nun, das MBP wurde schon oft genug erwähnt  ich schätze mal wir wissen jetzt dass es leise ist.
Aber das Budget wäre interessant. 

Für gewöhnlich ist es jedoch so, dass die Low-Budget Notebooks nicht allzu laut werden, weil da eh nicht sonderlich viel drin ist was gut gekühlt werden muss. Teurere und schnellere Notebooks, vor allem welche mit guten Grakas, werden sehr laut. Deswegen würde ich dir eins mit Intel HD Graphics empfehlen und nem i5er. Ne SSD gibt nochmal nen Performance-Schub und erhöht die Akkulaufzeit.
Ich werde mir fürs Ausland dieses Notebook holen Samsung Samsung RV520 39,6cm Intel i5-2410M, 4GB: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und ne SSD reinbauen. Es reicht für kleine Spiele wie CSS und hat ne sehr gute Akkulaufzeit. Der Bildschirm ist angemessen, der Preis sehr niedrig (du kriegst es für 500 Euro).


----------



## rodeo83 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Hab an sowas gedacht HP Mobile Workstation 8740w - Asaboshi Systems GmbH. find den shop ganz cool. Könnt ihr euch mal die geräte anschauen? Also finde die preise ziemlich gûnstig. Sind refurbished geräte


----------



## Mistadon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*



rodeo83 schrieb:


> Hab an sowas gedacht HP Mobile Workstation 8740w - Asaboshi Systems GmbH. find den shop ganz cool. Könnt ihr euch mal die geräte anschauen? Also finde die preise ziemlich gûnstig. Sind refurbished geräte


 
Günstig? Auf was für einer Schule bist du bitte?? Das Notebook hat ne FirePro, das sind teurere Grakas die für Unternehmen ausgelegt sind (Übertragung auf viele Bilschirme, professionelle 3D-Anwendungen).
Für die Schule ist das Teil viel zu schnell, die Akkulaufzeit kannste vermutlich sehr schnell vergessen und leise wird es nicht sein.
Für die Schule ist ein 500-700 Euro Notebook locker ausreichend, vor allem weil in der Preisklasse Lautstärke und Akkulaufzeit am besten sind. 17" kannste nur sehr schwer mitnehmen, 15" ist ein gutes Mittelmaß aus Komfort und Mobilität.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Wenn es schon so groß sein soll würde ich etwas ala diesem hier nehmen:

Verkaufe T410, Mini Dock 3, Original SATA Ultrabay Adapter

Wobei ich ganz klar eins aus der X220 Reihe vorziehen würde, 12" sind halt viel komfortabler unterwegs. 15" würde ich nicht mitnehmen wollen, das ist einfach zu groß und man schleppt sich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## rodeo83 (12. Juli 2011)

Ja günstig wenn man sieht das der nächste shop 1800 bei idealo will. Da gibt es ja auch etliche sonys. Für 500. Bin auf einer techniker schule werden mit cad programmen arbeiten. Eventuell auch 3dcad. Also nen 1000 lass ich schon springen.


----------



## rodeo83 (12. Juli 2011)

Da war jetzt einer schneller als ich. Hat bestimmt das forum gelesen und das ding gekauft.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Nein, das war schon vorher verkauft. Ich hab bewusst eins rausgesucht, das bereits verkauft ist, nicht dass jemand mir unterstellen könnte dass ich mein eigenes Gerät bewerben wollen würde.


----------



## rodeo83 (12. Juli 2011)

Nein meinte mein vorgeschlagenes


----------



## rodeo83 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

naja was solls


----------



## rocc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Um mich mal einzumischen, weil es keinen Spaß macht das zu lesen: rodeo83, Doppelposts sollten vermieden werden. Es gibt einen Editier-Button.

Zum Thema: Ein leises, leistungsstarkes Notebook ist mir nicht bekannt. Entweder die Geräte sind klein, handlich und vergleichbar leistungsschwach, oder große, sperrige, akkufressende Leistungswunder.


----------



## rodeo83 (13. Juli 2011)

Was heisst doppelpost. Wo bitte. Wenn dp dann wegen mbp das oft genannt wurde


----------



## Mistadon (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hallo Suche ein leises möglich lüfterloses Notebook*

Die beiden ersten Posts auf dieser Seite sind Doppelposts (zwei Posts der gleichen Person unmittelbar hintereinander).

Leise und leistungsstark ist ein Widerspruch in sich, mehr Leistung=Hitzeentwicklung+Stromverbrauch.
Du wirst nie ein Laptop finden mit ner 6970m Crossfire,  nem i7 2920m und 8gb ram, das ne Akkulaufzeit von mehr als einer Stunde hat. Da muss dann nen gewaltiger Akku von 10kg her  oder nen Stromgenerator.

Für die Schule reicht nen 500 Euro Notebook (15" finde ich persönlich am besten). Mehr ist für gewöhnlich zu laut und hat nicht genug Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## rodeo83 (14. Juli 2011)

Von akkulaufzeit hab ich doch garnichts geschrieben. Wieso wiederspruch das passt doch nicht. Viele sagen doch das mbp ist sehr leise und stark is es auch. Ich such sowas in windows edition.


----------

